# Tesco/Stena - Harwich/Holland route



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We used to use our Tesco vouchers on the P&O Hull/Zeebrugge route to save the long drive down to Dover but of course that deal has now finished  

We have a few weeks off in November so we thought we'd try the Harwich - Hook Of Holland overnight route with Stena Line, posted the vouchers off to Tesco today  

Never been on this route before, whats the food like, worth pre-booking or shall we fill up with fish n chips on the journey down?

The cabin fares seem very reasonable compared to other routes, what is a standard cabin like? Is it worth paying extra for a premuim or outside cabin?

Do you get a lot of booze cruisers on this route at this time of year?

Off for a few weeks around the fleshpots of Amsterdam and then Northern Germany so this route will be ideal.

pete


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

If you are in Amsterdam give yourselves a treat, an evening meal at Moeders (mothers). Its a restaurant started up by some mothers with odd china etc and that tradition is continued. Its on the Rozengracht on the edge of the Jordaan. You can even leave a photo of your mother to add to their collection.

<click>

I recommend the stamppot


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Stena Line*

Peejay

The standard cabins were OK but it is yonks since I used this route. In between then and now, I think the ships have been lengthened and the spec "upped".

I was quite happy in a standard cabin, just as I am on the NSF.

Russell


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

We travelled Harwich Hook this year - got a good deal through CC but didn't bother with a cabin as we travelled on day sailings. The boats are modern but like most ferries these days have little comfortable seating unless you pay £11 each to go into the Plus lounge (with free newspapers and wifi apparently) Six and a half hours sat at a table by the snack bar was boring  

We had a meal on the boat on the way out but it was poor quality. There is a proper restaurant but that looked pricey (by our standards at least).

The return sailing was on a Sunday afternoon and there was one stag party group who were noisy and well plastered by the time we arrived at Harwich.

It saved the drag of the drive to Dover and suited us as we were heading for Germany but I think we will look at other options for next time.

Steve


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

We use this route every time we return to UK (170 miles to the Hook, 230 to Zeebrugge, 300 to Calais - 5 miles to my sister's from Harwich PQ). True the food is only adequate, perhaps a hangover from the freight ship days when trucker meals were included in the price, but the lengthening of the ships by 50% has made quite a difference to the facilities and the space. You don't have to sit by the snack bar for six hours or so. Our next trip is in September and we're quite looking forward to the enforced rest on the boat with a good book to while away the time on board. The CC was the best fare deal we found now that we can no longer use the Club Card.


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Pete we went from Harwich with Teso points, but we went in the morning had the posh seats in the lounge well worth the money, the time soon goes with the news papers free tea coffee and biscuits you get 3hrs free Wifi but you will need a 2 pin adaptor by the time you have done that and had dinner it time to go back to your seat for a nap. We stayed at: 
http://www.campingamsterdamsebos.nl/ 14 Euro with the Acsi card.

Its a really nice site a you can cycle into Amsterdam through the park.

We then went up into Denmark I know your well travelled but if you have not been its worth a pop over the border in to Denmark to see Tonder and Ribe, we normally go to Germany in September but its france this year. But sometime next year we want to do the Mecklenburg-Western Pomerania Area it meant to be very nice along the coast and lots of lakes inland. Have a good Trip. Bob.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the replies;

I think we'll have something to eat on the way down, we're doing an overnight crossing and boarding isnt till late so it will probably be straight on board, have a quick look around then off to bed.

I wondered about booze cruisers as they seem to be a revenue earner for the ships during the off season crossings.

As I said prices for cabins are very reasonable so might treat the MD to one with a window :lol: 

Bob&Jane, we've only got a fortnight so the plan is to go up through n/west Netherlands into Germany and tour around the Niedersachsen region up to Bremerhaven and then follow the Weser down to Minden, then track west back to the ferry.
I've always fancied Meckleburg Vorpommern but maybe another time. Rugen is supposed to be nice.

Thanks again all.

pete


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Pete following the Weser only to Minden means missing Hameln only 40 klicks more Bodenwerder another 20km and then well its only 60 more to the Harz mountains which are a must. (well worth an extra day if you have the time and inclination.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> Pete following the Weser only to Minden means missing Hameln only 40 klicks more Bodenwerder another 20km and then well its only 60 more to the Harz mountains which are a must. (well worth an extra day if you have the time and inclination.


Thanks Frank but we've visited Hameln and the Harz several times before.

On the way back round the plan is to visit 'Wildeshauser Geest', 'Steinhuder Meer' and 'Duemmersee' if anyone has been before any info would be appreciated.

pete


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

My memories tell me that both the Steinhuder and Dummer are very shallow and subject to large biting flies. It may have changed????


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

EJB said:


> My memories tell me that both the Steinhuder and Dummer are very shallow and subject to large biting flies. It may have changed????


Thanks EJB, i'll pack the Avon skin so soft just in case. Mind you, the flies are probably not as daft as us to be out and about in November in N Europe :roll:

pete


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

The Dummersee is certainly shallow. In most parts of the lake it is impossible to drop the centreboard to it's full capacity on almost any except the smallest sailing dinghy. Oddly it was the site for the 1936 Olympic dinghy sailing and probably hasn't been dredged since then. I was at the British Forces Sailing Club at the Moehnesee last week and the info from there was that it is still as shallow as when I last sailed there in 1981/82. Steinhudermeer is not so bad but neither are particularly good for tourism and they would not be on my list of desirable spots to visit especially if time is tight.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

I sail this regularly on the overnight crossings when going to NL / BE on business. Food is improved vastly from the truckers fare of a couple of years ago and to be honest do you really want to pay extra for a sea view of salt crusted cabin windows? Booze cruisers almost absent and usually nice and quiet unless you get a couple of coachloads of tourists from Manchester/Bolton/Wolverhampton/Southall which can be a bit intrusive as they take over in a big group.

I only have two gripes: 1) Stena have steadily pushed the price up so that now if I go to Antwerp I'll do the extra miles and the P&O ferry and 2) The Dutch always nick all the rolls at the buffet breakfast to make their packed lunches for the onward journey sometimes leaving not very much for everyone else.

Nice boats, brilliant in rough weather (you know the forecast is bad when they serve your beer in a plastic glass) and very clean. After numerous complaints in past customer surveys about the hard mattresses they now have decent soft beds. Don't forget it is a ferry and not the QE2, though.

My next trip is Sept 15th, back on 18th. recommended if you get a decent deal.

Hope that helps


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

PhredC said:


> Steinhudermeer is not so bad but neither are particularly good for tourism and they would not be on my list of desirable spots to visit especially if time is tight.


Thanks Phred, if time gets tight now we'll know what to delete from the list.



duxdeluxe said:


> sail this regularly on the overnight crossings when going to NL / BE on business. Food is improved vastly from the truckers fare of a couple of years ago and to be honest do you really want to pay extra for a sea view of salt crusted cabin windows? Booze cruisers almost absent and usually nice and quiet unless you get a couple of coachloads of tourists from Manchester/Bolton/Wolverhampton/Southall which can be a bit intrusive as they take over in a big group.
> 
> I only have two gripes: 1) Stena have steadily pushed the price up so that now if I go to Antwerp I'll do the extra miles and the P&O ferry and 2) The Dutch always nick all the rolls at the buffet breakfast to make their packed lunches for the onward journey sometimes leaving not very much for everyone else.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dux, nice to have a bit of info from a regular traveller on the route. We usually go for a window cabin, not mainly because of the window, especially on a night crossing :lol: , but usually because they are outside cabins with a bit more room, we've found on other routes that the inside economy cabins can seem a bit claustrophobic and noisy.
Weather can be unpredictable in November so good to see they are good in the rough.

thanks again;

pete


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Speaking as one who likes a bit of rough - us ex sailors are all alike - these ships are really well stabilised so not much movement at all. If it is really rough and the bow dips in, then you'll get the usual unpleasant judder, but that's about all. Haven't seen the plastic beer glasses for a couple of years now.....

I never noticed a real difference between inside and outside cabins, the beds are certainly the same size and all I want is somewhere to sleep. However, with an outside cabin you will always sleep across the boat rather than along it, which seems to be preferred by most. Some inside cabins have longitudinal bunks. 

I like the staff on both the Hollandica and the Britannica, though the food on the Brit boat is probably a bit better.


..........and why does the car deck always smell of fish? ........ don't answer that one, rhetorical question.

Enjoy!!


----------

